# Bratislava is the oldest city in Europe.



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Bratislava is the one of the oldest cities in Europe.*

Bratislava is a city with a rich centuries-long history, as in many cities of ancient history, in Bratislava is the Old town with its well-kept streets, its beautiful old buildings. Photo my own.


Bratislava is one of the oldest cities in Europe.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

November 23 in Bratislava was opened Christmas fair.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Fair is open on the main square of the city.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Here's fun to buy Souvenirs sample the wares of Slovak cuisine.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Trdlo (trdelnik) - an ancient delicacy, which is widely known in Slovakia.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

The most famous monument of Bratislava - the monument to the plumber. These sculptures are found in different cities of the world, however, Bratislava plumber was the first in the world.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Monument to urban crazy. They say this monument is also a real prototype - Ignaz Lamar. He is mad with unrequited love, walked through the streets and begging for a new hat.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## farmerboy (Nov 29, 2013)

> *Bratislava is the oldest city in Europe*


?! according to whom ?!

I think the city is quite attractive and there's no need for this kind of deceiving 'advertisement' for better traffic. :cheers:


----------



## Maikl V (Aug 30, 2013)

I was several times in Bratislava and I really liked the Old town. *Ardues*, thank you for the story and beautiful photo. I wait.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Bratislava @ardues :cheers:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Christos*, thank you for your attention and evaluation.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Festivities to Saint Michael's gate is the only gate to have survived from the middle Ages,


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

ardues said:


> Bratislava is a city with a rich centuries-long history, as in many cities of ancient history, in Bratislava is the Old town with its well-kept streets, its beautiful old buildings. Photo my own.


It is an old settlement but it is not the oldest ; also it has become Slovak quite "recently" (after WWII, before it was Hungarian and then Austrian, with a few influences from Vienna; even the Slovak and official name is recent).. but it's a good city, just I lament the atrocities built during communism


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

It is generally known information published many materials. Bratislava is one of the ancient cities in Europe but not the oldest.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

On the streets dark and I go for a walk around the city. Difficult to photograph.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Die Kirche Der Heiligen Dreifaltigkeit. Gebaut wurde die Kirche im Jahre 1717 an der Stelle der zerstörten im Jahre 1529 Kirche St. Michael.










Away visible at the top of the Bratislava castle.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

New bridge across the Danube connects the old town and district buildings Petrzalka.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

On the main square are the Christmas concerts.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Tiaren said:


> Nice photography of a really nice city.  But why do you claim, it is the oldest city in Europe, which it is definitely not. :/




Be careful! At first I wrote.

*Bratislava is one of the oldest cities in Europe. *


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

ardues said:


> Be careful! At first I wrote.
> 
> *Bratislava is one of the oldest cities in Europe. *


Why should I be careful. Please be careful what you write as the thread title: "Bratislava is the oldest city in Europe".


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Tiaren said:


> Why should I be careful. Please be careful what you write as the thread title: "Bratislava is the oldest city in Europe".


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*The Church of the Capuchins St. Stefan - an ancient Church in the centre of Bratislava. The Church was built in the XVIII century.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

ardues said:


>


^^Beautiful, old Czechoslovak-made Tatra T3 trams. They were commonly used in communist countries in 1970s and 1980s. The fact that they are still working is a proof of their good quality.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tatra_T3


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:

And yesterday SSC banner of Bratislava was really great


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

ArtZ said:


> ^^Beautiful, old Czechoslovak-made Tatra T3 trams. They were commonly used in communist countries in 1970s and 1980s. The fact that they are still working is a proof of their good quality.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tatra_T3


Thanks for the information. You are a talented and a man with many interests.


----------

